# Probiotics



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Interesting blog post by Dr. Patty Khuly on tear stains, Angel Eyes and probiotics.  

http://www.dolittler.com/2010/01/27/Tear.s...ets.redux..html


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks, I like that article. Since the Iams product is so expensive, any suggestions on an alternative? I always confused by all the talk about pro-biotics and enzymes. Wish someone would explain the difference in all the various popular ones.

I have read the labels, and see the different names of ingredients, but that doesn't help. 

I have used what my vet gave us for Shoni for a year or so. It was given for a possible IBS type problem, and has really helped him. It is FortiFlora by Purina. I recently bought Prozyme powder instead, and don't really know if it is for the same thing. Actually after a week or more Shoni still won't eat the food I put the Prozyme on. He loved the FortiFlora and I think I'll have to go back to it.

I also use Missing Link on all Shoni's food, which is for Omegas. He loves it. He has never had a bit of staining, so I don't know if either things are preventing it.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

This website does a good job of explaining probiotics (although they are trying to sell their product too). 
http://probiotics.mercola.com/probiotics-for-pets.html

There are a bunch of options... I think you are supposed to get it from your vet but, Dr. Fosters and Smith sells a probiot that comes in a pill, and chewable form too that doesn't require a prescription.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Many members here on SM feed plain organic yogurt daily for probiotics. I fed it for a while but didn't notice a change in tear staining -- perhaps a pill or powder form would be more effective?

I'm not sure I would purchase the Iams brand probiotics for the fact that I would be supporting their (horribly) low-quality kibble company unless it was the only "miracle" pill out there. I see that it has artificial colors in it also, which is rediculous to me -- there is no need to add that. If it really works, there has to be something else out there that is better to give than the Iams Prostora Max. I may ask my vet if she is familiar with it at all.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I give a combo probio/enzyme supp, but my parent's Bichon was recently on antibiotics so I wanted to get him some plain probiotics. I had read that Jarrow has a good brand for them called Pet Dophilus, and I also remembered that's what Suzan gives Nikki, so that was the deciding factor and I got that for their dog. It comes in a powder and he doesn't seem to mind the taste, then again that dog isn't picky.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My vet gave me a package of Iams Prostora Max, to give to my recent rescue. I think it really helped his digestion, which had been awful when I got him out of the shelter. Now it's very good! I was given the package free as I believe the vets got it as a sample, and it was about to expire. I don't think I noticed any difference in his mild tear-staining, but we haven't continued using the product.

Several of my dogs have done very well on an Iams prescription diet. In fact, Butchie and my Chihuahua mix, Charlie are on their Low Residue kibble now.  But the regular Iams, sold in supermarkets, etc., didn't agree with Charlie. 

Anyway, I'd be interested in hearing about other probiotic products, too.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Squishy- I noticed the same thing about the Iams stuff and I don't think I would feed that either. The food coloring would sort of be counter productive to staining issue I think. Also - if you don't know enough about diet to make a quality kibble....how much can you really help digestion.

I understood the article to mean it would reduce tear staining too...not completely get rid of them, even if that is what she was implying. 

I thought the problem with yogurt was just that there was no set amount of probiotics in them and in order to get them they would have to eat a pretty sizeable amount. 

Rugbys tear stains came back when he had vacinne reactions last fall, and I had used Angel eyes before but then was convinced not to do it again since it had the antibiotics in it. I bought him these...
http://www.vetriscience.com/vetri-probioti...y-softchews.php
I wanted a treat form specifically so I wouldn't be popping pills down his throught every day and he is on a raw diet so kinda hard to get the powdered form to stick to chicken necks, etc. 

There is a ton of products out there though
http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.as...Type=Probiotics

I think his have gone down a lot, but I started giving it to him at the same time he was put on anitibiotic for something completely unrelated. Maybe I should have waited so I would see what it was that was actually working but.... oh well.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (k9Cracker @ Mar 2 2010, 05:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891756


> Squishy- I noticed the same thing about the Iams stuff and I don't think I would feed that either. The food coloring would sort of be counter productive to staining issue I think. Also - if you don't know enough about diet to make a quality kibble....how much can you really help digestion.
> 
> I understood the article to mean it would reduce tear staining too...not completely get rid of them, even if that is what she was implying.
> 
> ...


I saw those probiotic chews yesterday while I was browsing for different options. Something like that would be great to feed...if it doesn't help with any tear staining, it is at least still incredibly beneficial to the dog (without artificial colors, etc). I have always wondered about feeding yogurt...in a teaspoon of yogurt there is probably only a fraction of the amount of probiotics that is in the pill/chew form.


----------

